# Slimline group buy feeler **Closed**



## wolftat (Aug 6, 2010)

8/11/10  *** CLOSED***  I have recieved a couple of PMs and am closing this as there doesn't seem to be any interest. I am going to place my order and take care of those that responded by PM to me.


I am about to place a large order for slimlines and was wondering if there was any interest in them for others. The kits are Berea and I am only ordering the Titanium Gold and Platinum slimlines. If you are interested in participating, the price would be $4 per kit, these are top of the line kits and finishes. Please post here, not emailed or PM.
Thanks


----------

